# Chelsea vs. Manchester City UEFA Finals!!! All England Championship Game



## Paco Dennis (May 6, 2021)

Chelsea beat Real Madrid in semi-final yesterday

Chelsea vs Real Madrid highlights and goals UCL second Leg 2021

Manchester City beat Paris Saint-Germain in semi-final 2 days ago

Paris Saint-Germain vs. Manchester City: Extended Highlights

The UK has asked Turkey to move the game to England.  But I just checked and UEFA replies :
"Uefa *has* no plans to *shift* the venue of the *Champions League final* from Istanbul, which is to be contested by two English clubs, despite *Turkey* currently being under lockdown. As many as 4,000 supporters from Manchester City and Chelsea are expected to be offered tickets for the showpiece event on 29 May.40 mins ago"


They played twice in the English Premiere  League. Early in the year Chelsea won 1-0, in spring MCFC won 3-1

I love to watch really good soccer teams play each other. Loved the 2 matches above...great semi-finals.

The Finals will be played May 29, 2021.


----------



## Glowworm (May 6, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> They played twice in the English Premiere  League. Early in the year Chelsea won 1-0, in spring MCU won 3-1
> 
> The Finals will be played May 29, 2021.


I think the abbreviation for Manchester City should be MCFC


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 6, 2021)

Thanks...fixed it.


----------



## Glowworm (May 6, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Thanks...fixed it.


You're welcome


----------



## Pam (May 14, 2021)

Now to be played in Porto. 

The Champions League final between Chelsea and Manchester City on 29 May will take place in Portugal with 6,000 fans from each club able to attend.

The game has been moved from Turkey to the Portuguese city of Porto because of coronavirus restrictions.
Portugal is on England's green list so players and fans can attend without having to quarantine on their return home. Turkey is on the red list.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/57071221


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2021)

Pam said:


> Now to be played in Porto.
> 
> The Champions League final between Chelsea and Manchester City on 29 May will take place in Portugal with 6,000 fans from each club able to attend.
> 
> ...


..and even that's not certain now given this new Indian Variant C-19, and Portugal saying now despite our green light in the UK from the 17th of May to travel to Portugal, _they_ will not be accepting anyone until at least the 30th...


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ..and even that's not certain now given this new Indian Variant C-19, and Portugal saying now despite our green light in the UK from the 17th of May to travel to Portugal, _they_ will not be accepting anyone until at least the 30th...


woohoo...they've changed their mind it looks like it will be going ahead as planned...


----------

